# MK 2 dash



## rossored (Mar 29, 2013)

What's the best product to clean the dash , I don't want to make it shiny just protect it.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=378410


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

turtle wax interior and dash cleaner is excellent and very good at anti-static


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I use Mr shean on my mk1 TTs would also work in the mk2 :wink: :lol:


----------

